# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  New Sako for 2014 - 85 Long Range

## kokako

Sako 85 Long Range - 338LM

I wonder if I place an order for one now, will I get it by this time next year?





Greg, don't look at the brake!

----------


## veitnamcam

Where's the walnut?

Im gonna have to check it out on their site.

----------


## Wildman

Why do they insist on only 11" twist in 300 Win Mag...

----------


## Uplandstalker

It looks pretty

----------


## kokako

> Why do they insist on only 11" twist in 300 Win Mag...


150's at light speed?

----------


## kokako

> Where's the walnut?
> 
> Im gonna have to check it out on their site.


It's bad enough that it has timber on it at all. About time Sako built another TRG-S type rifle. This is only half way there as it needs a nice carbon stock.

I wonder haw that sad excuse for a recoil lug is going to hold up! 
The lack of scope mounting options for 34mm rings is also going to be a pain.

----------


## Wildman

> 150's at light speed?


Although I see on the Berger site that 11" twist is okay for their 210gr Hunter...

----------


## Chupacabra

Nice, The TRG is still higher on my bucket list though.

----------


## veitnamcam

> It's bad enough that it has timber on it at all. About time Sako built another TRG-S type rifle. This is only half way there as it needs a nice carbon stock.
> 
> I wonder haw that sad excuse for a recoil lug is going to hold up!


The 85s lug is a vast improvement on the 75s imho

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Although I see on the Berger site that 11" twist is okay for their 210gr Hunter...


10 twist is much more sensible for a 30 & 338 cal as it 9-9.25 for a 7mm instead of 9.5........Europeans.... :Have A Nice Day: 

Bloody nice looking rifle all the same

----------


## kokako

Greg, the 338 is 1 in 10.

----------


## andyanimal31

> Nice, The TRG is still higher on my bucket list though.


You will never regret it!

----------


## ChrisF

I have seen a guy use the optilock base's & the 34mm rings off the TRG 3 ring mount , it is however zero cant .

----------


## kokako

> I have seen a guy use the optilock base's & the 34mm rings off the TRG 3 ring mount , it is however zero cant .


Have mill, can cant!

----------


## Toby

So this is just a 85 with a long barrel and its called a long range rifle or is there other things that have gone into it

----------


## The Claw

> So this is just a 85 with a long barrel and its called a long range rifle or is there other things that have gone into it


XL action in 338LM is new,  as is the stock... 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Toby

> XL action in 338LM is new,  as is the stock... 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Righto, anything else gone into it?

----------


## kokako

> Righto, anything else gone into it?



Toby, you had a post about action length a few weeks ago aye? What do you make of these......

----------


## Toby

> Toby, you had a post about action length a few weeks ago aye? What do you make of these......
> 
> Attachment 19111


That's cool

----------


## Toby



----------


## BRADS

Nice but at 9.7lbs she ain't no lightweight :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## The Claw

> Nice but at 9.7lbs she ain't no lightweight


What angle are you talking about?  Right angle? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> What angle are you talking about?  Right angle? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I was going for Angel but was having a mind blank :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## The Claw

> I was going for Angel but was having a mind blank


Yeah mate,  just couldn't resist the temptation :p

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## kokako

> Nice but at 9.7lbs she ain't no lightweight


Yip, that timber needs to go on the fire. :36 1 18:

----------


## Bagheera

> I have seen a guy use the optilock base's & the 34mm rings off the TRG 3 ring mount , it is however zero cant .


The whole tapered dovetail idea needs to be ditched for longer range shooting.  My scope only has 10 mRad remaining before it tops out.  Enough for hunting I suppose but at extreme end of the adjustment is not ideal.  I suggest Sako make this action with a 5 mRad (or 20 moa) sloped mount or else offer 34mm ringmounts with the front one shorter to give this slope.  Changing to an integral Picatinny format would help sales too.

Can you make a wooden stock stable enough for .338 ?  The brake looks elegant and perhaps a threaded option would also be worthwhile.

This isn't meant to be a target or tactical rifle.  It's a lot lighter than the TRG.

Anyway - it this the only factory hunting rifle available in .338LM ?  If so, cool !

----------


## kokako

> The whole tapered dovetail idea needs to be ditched for longer range shooting.  My scope only has 10 mRad remaining before it tops out.  Enough for hunting I suppose but at extreme end of the adjustment is not ideal.  I suggest Sako make this action with a 5 mRad (or 20 moa) sloped mount or else offer 34mm ringmounts with the front one shorter to give this slope.  Changing to an integral Picatinny format would help sales too.
> 
> Can you make a wooden stock stable enough for .338 ?  The brake looks elegant and perhaps a threaded option would also be worthwhile.
> 
> This isn't meant to be a target or tactical rifle.  It's a lot lighter than the TRG.
> 
> Anyway - it this the only factory hunting rifle available in .338LM ?  If so, cool !


It looks like the brake is screwed on.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> The whole tapered dovetail idea needs to be ditched for longer range shooting.  My scope only has 10 mRad remaining before it tops out.  Enough for hunting I suppose but at extreme end of the adjustment is not ideal.  I suggest Sako make this action with a 5 mRad (or 20 moa) sloped mount or else offer 34mm ringmounts with the front one shorter to give this slope.  Changing to an integral Picatinny format would help sales too.
> 
> Can you make a wooden stock stable enough for .338 ?  The brake looks elegant and perhaps a threaded option would also be worthwhile.
> 
> This isn't meant to be a target or tactical rifle.  It's a lot lighter than the TRG.
> 
> Anyway - it this the only factory hunting rifle available in .338LM ?  If so, cool !


There are plenty of hunting rifles in 338 Lapua, Remington, Savage & Weatherby that I know of  :Have A Nice Day: 

Sako would be reluctant to put sloped rails on their hunting rifles. 

Plenty of European scopes only have 30-40 moa in them making them un-useable with a 20moa rail, also locally LR hunting is frowned upon IIRC

----------


## BRADS

Anyone have or has had a play with one of these yet?

----------


## Wildman

> Anyone have or has had a play with one of these yet?


You should buy one then flick it off to me at a huge discount

----------


## BRADS

> You should buy one then flick it off to me at a huge discount


Sako's hold value so no discount, unlike other flash harry wildcats :Have A Nice Day:  
But seriously can we even get them?

----------


## Neckshot

H n F sell them.I'd sooner buy that remington LR rig for 1600 

bloody shit phone

----------


## BRADS

> H n F sell them.I'd sooner buy that remington LR rig for 1600 
> 
> bloody shit phone


Yeah bro I saw them in the latest flyer when I got home tonight......
I have learnt that because there in there doesn't  mean there's any in Nz thow.

----------


## Neckshot

> Yeah bro I saw them in the latest flyer when I got home tonight......
> I have learnt that because there in there doesn't  mean there's any in Nz thow.


I wouldn't know many places that would have them sitting on a shelf I'n NZ.but I imagine someone knows on here.....
Your time will be shrinking now anyway to allow you time to play with one  :Grin: :banghead:

bloody shit phone

----------


## BRADS

> I wouldn't know many places that would have them sitting on a shelf I'n NZ.but I imagine someone knows on here.....
> Your time will be shrinking now anyway to allow you time to play with one :banghead:
> 
> bloody shit phone


Try and get Richard two order us one two look at then we can both go fondle her :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Neckshot

> Try and get Richard two order us one two look at then we can both go fondle her


Good luck with that he tighter than a frogs ass lol

bloody shit phone

----------


## Nathan F

Nice rifle shame about the calibre

----------


## 7mmsaum

Anyone seen one of these in 338lap  in NZ yet ?

----------


## BRADS

> Anyone seen one of these in 338lap  in NZ yet ?


I was told there's one floating around

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Yes!!! I handle one at NZ hunting and fishing in Invercargill a little while ago.
I was very tempted to create more trouble to myself but i couldn't as i have just bought an AR15 at the time.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> I was told there's one floating around


They carry well and good horsepower for the longer shots

----------


## Andrew338

I bought one of these,turned out to be a lemon. Nice finish but not accurate,firstly suspected the bedding and lack of decent recoil lug,got that fixed but still no good.Eventually bit the bullet and went to a lilja barrel and it shoots really great.Also replaced the rubbish muzzle brake and put a decent scope base on it.

----------


## PerazziSC3

> I bought one of these,turned out to be a lemon. Nice finish but not accurate,firstly suspected the bedding and lack of decent recoil lug,got that fixed but still no good.Eventually bit the bullet and went to a lilja barrel and it shoots really great.Also replaced the rubbish muzzle brake and put a decent scope base on it.


sounds like an expensive exercise considering they come with an accuracy guarantee

----------


## jakewire

Jeez yes , did you speak with the shop or Beretta NZ about it?

----------


## Andrew338

> sounds like an expensive exercise considering they come with an accuracy guarantee


It was ,$4995 for the rifle and another $2400 to fix.Gaurantees are voided after you use handloads and American companies seem to be the only ones who don't quibble,just take your word and send you another one

----------


## PerazziSC3

> It was ,$4995 for the rifle and another $2400 to fix.Gaurantees are voided after you use handloads and American companies seem to be the only ones who don't quibble,just take your word and send you another one


At least its fixed now i guess and good on you for not selling it on trademe as a "tac driver"  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Friwi

Don't tell them you used hand loads then. At $5000 a piece you d expect that to shoot under 2 moa with factory ammo!

----------


## Andrew338

> Don't tell them you used hand loads then. At $5000 a piece you d expect that to shoot under 2 moa with factory ammo!


it originally shot just under 2moa, that sort of accuracy isn't what you want in a long range rifle-especially when advertised with a match barrel.

----------


## BRADS

I have had no issues taking rifles back that didn't shoot with hand loads.
I suggest you change gun shops.
I've played with 2 of these now and both have been surgical but they can be a bitch when you've taken them out of the stock.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Andrew338

> I have had no issues taking rifles back that didn't shoot with hand loads.
> I suggest you change gun shops.
> I've played with 2 of these now and both have been surgical but they can be a bitch when you've taken them out of the stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had the barrel slugged and it wasn't great,but its fixed now and apart from the hassle and cost it is now very cool. OK I know I should have had one built on a Nesika or Bat action,with Macmillan stock Jewell trigger and lilja or similar barrel for the same money

----------


## Frosty

> I have had no issues taking rifles back that didn't shoot with hand loads.
> I suggest you change gun shops.
> I've played with 2 of these now and both have been surgical but they can be a bitch when you've taken them out of the stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats a bitch about them after they've been taken out of stock?

----------


## Andrew338

> Whats a bitch about them after they've been taken out of stock?


I heard they recalled them,because others had problems with them also.

----------

